# crash barrier = στηθαίο ασφαλείας, κν. μπαριέρα



## La usurpadora (Jun 18, 2009)

Εντάξει, διακοπές έρχονται, οπότε θα δείτε σίγουρα αυτό σε κάποιο ταξίδι σας.
Εγώ το ξέρω ως προστατευτικό κιγκλίδωμα, αλλά ρωτώντας έμαθα και τη μπαριέρα. Τελικά, πώς το λένε αυτό το πράγμα;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 18, 2009)

Τα λένε στηθαία ασφαλείας.


----------



## La usurpadora (Jun 18, 2009)

Τhank you thank you thank you!


----------



## daeman (Jun 18, 2009)

La usurpadora said:


> Εντάξει, διακοπές έρχονται, οπότε θα δείτε σίγουρα αυτό σε κάποιο ταξίδι σας.
> Εγώ το ξέρω ως προστατευτικό κιγκλίδωμα, αλλά ρωτώντας έμαθα και τη μπαριέρα. Τελικά, πώς το λένε αυτό το πράγμα;


 
Εύχομαι σε όλους, πάντως, να μην το δουν ποτέ από πολύ κοντά!


----------



## stathis (Jun 18, 2009)

Και η μπαριέρα τι είναι;
:)


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 18, 2009)

Στηθαίο ασφαλείας είναι ο επίσημος όρος που χρησιμοποιούν οι μηχανικοί (vehicle parapet).


----------



## nickel (Jun 18, 2009)

stathis said:


> Και η μπαριέρα τι είναι;
> :)



Μπαριέρες υπάρχουν και σε άλλα μέρη όπου υπάρχουν barriers. Αλλά νομίζω ότι σε κάλυψα τώρα στον τίτλο.


----------



## La usurpadora (Jun 18, 2009)

Να διευκρινίσω ότι στην προκειμένη περίπτωση μας ενδιαφέρει η συγκράτηση αυτοκινήτων.
Το λινκ που δίνεις μιλά για προστασία ανθρώπων σε γέφυρες και λοιπά.
Μπερδεύτηκα πάλι.
@Stathis. Αν το στηθαίο είναι συνώνυμο της μπαριέρας στην προκειμένη περίπτωση, σε πειράζ';


----------



## stathis (Jun 18, 2009)

La usurpadora said:


> @Stathis. Αν το στηθαίο είναι συνώνυμο της μπαριέρας στην προκειμένη περίπτωση, σε πειράζ';


Καθόλου, φιλενάδα, απλώς θέλω να καταλάβω σε τι αναφέρεται η μπαριέρα. Στο διαχωριστικό ανάμεσα στα δύο αντίθετα ρεύματα, στο πλαϊνό προστατευτικό (γέφυρες, γκρεμοί κλπ.), ή και στα δύο;


----------



## daeman (Jun 18, 2009)

stathis said:


> Καθόλου, φιλενάδα, απλώς θέλω να καταλάβω σε τι αναφέρεται η μπαριέρα. Στο διαχωριστικό ανάμεσα στα δύο αντίθετα ρεύματα, στο πλαϊνό προστατευτικό (γέφυρες, γκρεμοί κλπ.), ή και στα δύο;


 
Στάθη, θα έλεγα (αλλά μπορεί και να είναι απλώς εντύπωσή μου) ότι μπαριέρες λέμε όλα τα στηθαία που αναφέρεις, αρκεί να αποτελούνται από ράβδους και σκοπός τους να είναι η συγκράτηση των αυτοκινήτων στον δρόμο. Όχι δηλαδή τα κιγκλιδώματα ή παραπέτα ή στηθαία στις πεζογέφυρες, π.χ.
Το στηθαίο το έχω ακούσει και από μηχανικούς που περιέγραφαν τοιχία στο ύψος του στήθους περίπου. Μπορεί και να κάνω λάθος, όμως. (Ή να έκαναν οι μηχανικοί...)

Usurpadora, (αλήθεια, σφετερίστρια σημαίνει; ) πιστεύω ότι σε καλύπτει μια χαρά ο τίτλος του νήματος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 18, 2009)

Από το ΛΚΝ:
*στηθαίο, το:* χαμηλός τοίχος ή άλλη ξύλινη ή μεταλλική κατασκευή σε εξώστες, γέφυρες ή σε επικίνδυνα σημεία των δρόμων, που προστατεύει ανθρώπους ή οχήματα από ενδεχόμενη πτώση: _Tο αυτοκίνητο προσέκρουσε στο ~ του δρόμου και στη συνέχεια έπεσε στον γκρεμό._​Άρα, όλα αυτά που λέει ο Στάθης, (και τα μπετονένια) στηθαία είναι. Η «μπαριέρα» είναι απλώς συνώνυμο, αλλά θαρρώ ότι χρησιμοποιείται στον καθημερινό λόγο κυρίως για τα μεταλλικά στηθαία των εθνικών οδών.


----------



## stathis (Jun 18, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Από το ΛΚΝ:
> *στηθαίο, το:* χαμηλός τοίχος ή άλλη ξύλινη ή μεταλλική κατασκευή σε εξώστες, γέφυρες ή σε επικίνδυνα σημεία των δρόμων, που προστατεύει ανθρώπους ή οχήματα από ενδεχόμενη πτώση: _Tο αυτοκίνητο προσέκρουσε στο ~ του δρόμου και στη συνέχεια έπεσε στον γκρεμό._​Άρα, όλα αυτά που λέει ο Στάθης, (και τα μπετονένια) στηθαία είναι.


Όχι, το διαχωριστικό ανάμεσα στα δύο αντίθετα ρεύματα δεν λέγεται στηθαίο, βάσει του παραπάνω ορισμού.
(Οκ, το κουράσαμε κι αυτό. )


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 18, 2009)

stathis said:


> Όχι, το διαχωριστικό ανάμεσα στα δύο αντίθετα ρεύματα δεν λέγεται στηθαίο, βάσει του παραπάνω ορισμού.



Έχεις δίκιο! (Ίσως μόνο αν θεωρήσουμε ότι προστατεύει από την «πτώση» στο αντίθετο ρεύμα κυκλοφορίας...)


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 18, 2009)

Παιδιά, και τα δύο στηθαίο λέγονται, απλά αυτά που είναι στη μέση, νομίζω πώς λέγονται διαχωριστικά (στηθαία).


----------



## La usurpadora (Jun 18, 2009)

Πήρα φόρα και θα σπάσω αυτό το πράγμα και θα σας πάρω στο γκρεμό.

Στάθη, ουσιαστικά σε αυτή τη λέξη μού βάζει και τις δύο έννοιες. Συγκράτηση οχήματος μέσα στη λωρίδα του, είτε από δίπλα είναι γκρεμός, είτε το αντίθετο ρεύμα.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jun 19, 2009)

Οι κατευθύνσεις κυκλοφορίας χωρίζονται με *διάζωμα*
Νύχτα το πήρατε τόσες σοφεράντζες;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 19, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> Οι κατευθύνσεις κυκλοφορίας χωρίζονται με *διάζωμα*
> Νύχτα το πήρατε τόσες σοφεράντζες;



Συμφωνώ μαζί σου ότι χρησιμοποιείται και το διάζωμα, αλλά λέγεται σωστά; Πάντως στις πρώτες σελίδες του γκούγκλη (σιγά το υποκείμενο, βεβαίως), εγώ μόνο μια βρίσκω με τέτοια χρήση, αυτήν εδώ.

Και το δίπλωμα το καταθέσαμε όταν απαγορεύτηκαν τα τέθριππα μετά πηδαλιούχου... :)


----------



## Zazula (Jun 19, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> Οι κατευθύνσεις κυκλοφορίας χωρίζονται με *διάζωμα*.


Ο νόμος, πάντως, χρησιμοποιεί το γενικό χαρακτηρισμό «διαχωριστική νησίδα»:

*Aυτoκινητόδρoμoς*: Oδός [...] η oπoία διαθέτει, εκτός ειδικών σημείων ή πρoσωρινά, χωριστά oδoστρώματα για τις δύo κατευθύνσεις της κυκλoφoρίας, πoυ *διακρίνoνται μεταξύ τoυς είτε με διαχωριστικές νησίδες* είτε, κατ’ εξαίρεση, με άλλα μέσα, [...].

*Διαχωριστική νησίδα*: To υπερυψωμένo ή με άλλoυς τρόπoυς oριζόμενo τμήμα oδoύ, τo oπoίo χωρίζει λωρίδες κυκλoφoρίας oχημάτων ή oδoστρώματα της αυτής ή αντίθετης κατεύθυνσης και επί τoυ oπoίoυ απαγoρεύεται η κυκλoφoρία, με εξαίρεση τη διέλευση πεζών, όπoυ αυτή επιτρέπεται.

K-24 (Πρoαναγγελία διπλής κυκλoφoρίας): Η πινακίδα αυτή σημαίνει επικείμενη είσoδo από μoνόδρoμo ή από τμήμα oδoύ πoυ περιλαμβάνει *δύo καταστρώματα χωρισμένα ανά κατεύθυνση με μεσαία διαχωριστική νησίδα*, σε τμήμα oδoύ με κυκλoφoρία επί τoυ αυτoύ oδoστρώματoς πρoς τις δύo κατευθύνσεις, πρoσωρινά ή μόνιμα.

Oι πεζoί δεν επιτρέπεται να υπερπηδoύν εμπόδια π.χ. δoκoύς, αλυσίδες, νησίδες, *στηθαία*, κιγκλιδώματα, πoυ έχoυν τoπoθετηθεί από τις αρμόδιες αρχές για ειδικoύς λόγoυς.


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 19, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Συμφωνώ μαζί σου ότι χρησιμοποιείται και το διάζωμα, αλλά λέγεται σωστά;



Μάλλον όχι. http://www.google.gr/search?hl=el&q=διαχωριστικά+στηθαία&btnG=Αναζήτηση+Google&meta=&aq=f&oq=


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jun 19, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Ο νόμος, πάντως, χρησιμοποιεί το γενικό χαρακτηρισμό «διαχωριστική νησίδα»:


Πρόχειρα
"Κάθε οδόστρωμα έχει μονή κατεύθυνση. Ένα *κεντρικό διάζωμα *χωρίζει τα οδοστρώματα. Κανονικά είναι απροσπέλαστο..." (_Θεωρητική εκπαίδευση υποψηφίων οδηγών αυτοκινήτου,_ Υπ. Μεταφορών και Επικ/νιών) :)

Btw. Την *μπάρα,* γιατί δεν την αναφέρουμε και πάμε σε μπαριέρα; Αφού - και στο ίδιο - έχουμε τις "πλευρικές ανακλαστικές μπάρες" που διευκολύνουν την οδήγηση.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 19, 2009)

«Νόμος» εδώ εννοείται ο ΚΟΚ. Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, το _Θεωρητική εκπαίδευση υποψηφίων οδηγών αυτοκινήτου_ είναι ιδιωτική έκδοση, όχι του ΥΜΕ.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jun 19, 2009)

Zazula said:


> «Νόμος» εδώ εννοείται ο ΚΟΚ. Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, το _Θεωρητική εκπαίδευση υποψηφίων οδηγών αυτοκινήτου_ είναι ιδιωτική έκδοση, όχι του ΥΜΕ.



Και νόμος είναι ο ΚΟΚ, στον οποίο αναφέρεται η Θ.Ε. που είναι έκδοση Υπ. Μεταφορών και Ιδρύματος Ευγενίδου (2001) με πρόλογο του υπουργείου.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 19, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> Και νόμος είναι ο ΚΟΚ, στον οποίο αναφέρεται η Θ.Ε. που είναι έκδοση Υπ. Μεταφορών και Ιδρύματος Ευγενίδου (2001) με πρόλογο του υπουργείου.


Καλώς. :).


----------

